# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Sex en de pil in de eerste week

## LC1984

Hallo!

Ik had een vraagje over de veiligheid van de pil. Als je in de eerste week nadat je ongesteld bent geweest en de pil weer gaat slikken, hoe veilig is sex dan zonder condoom? Maakt dit uit voor de eerste week/andere weken?
En hoe zit het met de veiligheid in de stopweek?

Groetjes Leonie

----------


## katje45

> Hallo!
> 
> Ik had een vraagje over de veiligheid van de pil. Als je in de eerste week nadat je ongesteld bent geweest en de pil weer gaat slikken, hoe veilig is sex dan zonder condoom? Maakt dit uit voor de eerste week/andere weken?
> En hoe zit het met de veiligheid in de stopweek?
> 
> Groetjes Leonie


Hallo Leonie,

Als je de eerste pil op de eerste dat van je menstruatie neemt ben je meteen veilig. Als je ze bv. 5 dagen later neemt is het raadzaam de eerste 2 weken aanvullende anticonceptie te gebruiken ( bv. condoom)
In de stopweek ben je gewoon veilig, mits je je pil weer op tijd inneemt na de stopweek.

----------


## LC1984

Bedankt voor je reactie!
Ik bedoel eigenlijk de eerste week dat je de pil weer moet nemen nadat je ongesteld bent geweest, en dus niet voor het eerst de pil slikt waarbij je begint met slikken als je menstruatie begint. snap je het nog :P

----------


## katje45

> Bedankt voor je reactie!
> Ik bedoel eigenlijk de eerste week dat je de pil weer moet nemen nadat je ongesteld bent geweest, en dus niet voor het eerst de pil slikt waarbij je begint met slikken als je menstruatie begint. snap je het nog :P


Hallo Leonie,

Ik snap het. Als je de pil weer op tijd ben gaan slikken en je hem de eerste week van je strip niet vergeet is het veilig qua kans op zwangerschap.

----------


## Agnes574

Inderdaad, de eerste week dat je weer slikt is er nog geen eisprong dus ben je 'safe'!!
Lees de artikels eens over de cyclus etc hier in deze rubriek of in menstruatie!

----------


## LC1984

Okee thanks!
En weten jullie ook met welke regelmaat je de pil elke dag moet slikken? ik slik m over het algemeen s avonds om 22.30u maar heb m zaterdag 20.30u genomen en zondag 22.00 uur.

Groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Het beste is de pil zoveel mogelijk dezelfde tijd in te nemen. Mocht je hem een keer vergeten dan het je nog tot 36 uur na de laatste inname.

----------


## meiss

mij is altijd verteld dat als je weer met je nieuwe pilstrip begint na je stopweek, dat je beter eerst dagen kan wachten (dus 2pillen nemen) en daarna kan je zonder condoom vrijen. dit geldt ook voor het einde van je strip. als je nog 2 pille over heb kan je nog zonder condoom vrijen, is het echer je laatste pil, kan je beter niet doen .
dat is mij verteld hoor , weet niet of het zo is .. maar zo doe k het altijd omdat ik het zo weet zeg maar.

gr.

----------


## lieshet

hallo!
ik heb een vraagje,
als je pas begint de pil te slikken in de laatste dag van je mentruatie. en tussen de eerste week van de pil had je sex gehad en de tweede week 1 pil ben vergeten en niet weer ingenomen had, heb je wel de kans dat je zwanger word ? 

met vriendelijke groet Alison.

----------


## MissMolly

> mij is altijd verteld dat als je weer met je nieuwe pilstrip begint na je stopweek, dat je beter eerst dagen kan wachten (dus 2pillen nemen) en daarna kan je zonder condoom vrijen. dit geldt ook voor het einde van je strip. als je nog 2 pille over heb kan je nog zonder condoom vrijen, is het echer je laatste pil, kan je beter niet doen .
> dat is mij verteld hoor , weet niet of het zo is .. maar zo doe k het altijd omdat ik het zo weet zeg maar.
> 
> gr.


In principe is de pil altijd veilig als je na de stopweek je eerste pil weer op tijd slikt, en hem ook netjes elke dag op tijd slikt.
Hoeveel speling daar in zit verschilt een beetje naar de soort pil. Als je een minipil slikt, dus met een heel lage dosering, moet je ze echt precies op tijd nemen.
En als je een 'gewone' pil slikt hangt het een beetje van je gewicht af of je een paar uur kan smokkelen. Ik slikte stederil 30 en moest toen ik boven de 70 kg kwam echt precies op tijd slikken, omdat de dosering aan de lage kant werd.
Toen ik stopte met roken, en nog veel meer aankwam, was hij helemaal niet veilig meer en kreeg ik een zware pil, stederil d. Ik merkte ook dat lichtere pillen voor mij niet werkten, ik heb ze wel geprobeerd, maar ik kreeg doorbraakbloedingen, en de ongesteldheid werd veel langer en zwaarder. Dat was dus echt een teken dat de hormonen onvoldoende werkten.
Ik ben nu gelukkig in de overgang, en van al die pillen-ellende af, hoewel de overgang zijn eigen ellende meebrengt.

Maar is dus vooral afhankelijk van de dosering hormonen in verhouding tot je gewicht. Als het goed is heeft je huisarts daar ook rekening mee gehouden bij het voorschrijven van de pil.

----------


## MissMolly

> hallo!
> ik heb een vraagje,
> als je pas begint de pil te slikken in de laatste dag van je mentruatie. en tussen de eerste week van de pil had je sex gehad en de tweede week 1 pil ben vergeten en niet weer ingenomen had, heb je wel de kans dat je zwanger word ? 
> 
> met vriendelijke groet Alison.


Als je de pil al langer slikt, en iedere maand precies na 7 dagen weer de eerste pil van de nieuwe strip slikt, is de kans op zwangerschap aanwezig, maar relatief klein. 
Maar als dit je eerste srip pillen is, ben je op deze manier nog absoluut niet beschermd en is de kans om zwanger te worden in de situatie die jij beschrijft bijna even groot als zonder pil.

----------


## heyitsanne

Hoi,

Mijn vriendin heeft een probleem en ik weet het antwoord daar ook niet op.. hopelijk weten jullie dat. Ze neemt de pil altijd tussen 9 a 10 uur in (s'avonds).
Nu heeft ze vorige week geslachtsgemeenschap gehad met haar vriend rond 3 uur s'nachts.
Daarna was ze rond 4 uur thuis (ze bleef bij mij slapen) en heeft de pil toen nog ingenomen. Is ze nu nog beschermd tegen zwangerschap.

Of is het handiger als ze de pil gewoon s'avonds rond 10 uur inneem.. ze weet dan nml niet of ze als ze het dan doe met haar vriend 'veilig' is..

Hopelijk krijg ik hier antwoord op, en kan ik mn vriendin gerust stellen! 

Groetjes, 

Anne

----------


## christel1

Het is beter om de pil altijd rond hetzelfde tijdstip in te nemen maar als je er nu een paar uurtjes naast zit is de kans op een zwangerschap quasi nihil en dan moet je ook nog weten in welke week het voorgevallen is. Is het week 1 na de menstruatie dan is de kans op zwangerschap het grootste als je een regelmatige cyclus hebt. Week 2 dan is de kans er nog als je een lange cyclus hebt, daarmee bedoel ik eisprong na 14 dagen tot 20 dagen na de 1ste dag van de vorige menstruatie. Ik zal misschien een voorbeeld geven. 
Mijn cyclus was heel kort, ik had mijn maandstonden dag 1 en na 23 dagen had ik al mijn volgende maandstonden. Mijn eisprong had altijd plaats ongeveer na 9 à 11 dagen na dag 1 van mijn vorige maandstonden. Eigenlijk had ik dan nog maar mijn maandstonden gehad en ik was 2 of 3 dagen erna al vruchtbaar (5 à 6 dagen mijn maandstonden, en 3 à 4 dagen erna al mijn eisprong). Mijn zus had op dag 1 haar maandstonden maar had haar maandstonden maar ongeveer 28 dagen erna, dus haar eisprong lag ongeveer op dag 14 tot dag 18, terwijl de mijne al op dag 9 lag. 
Ingewikkeld natuurlijk en ik weet natuurlijk jullie leeftijd niet, je kan nog aan het schommelen zijn qua maandstonden maar je kan ook al heel regelmatig zijn. 
Als je je pil vergeet in de 1ste week, aub gebruik voor de rest van de maand een condoom als je nog seks hebt daarna. Ben je niet zeker of denk je dat je zwanger kan zijn ga dan direct naar de apotheek, in België vrij verkrijgbaar en vraag naar de morning after pil zodat je je maandstonden krijgt, kost hier bij ons iets van een 10 euro zonder voorschrift, met voorschrift van de huisarts 5 euro. Dat is echt het beste om een zwangerschap te voorkomen en ook om niet zenuwachtig te zijn of schrik te hebben voor een zwangerschap die niet gepland is. 
Geloof me, ik heb 2 twintigers, 24 en 25 en ze zijn met al hun vragen en problemen bij hun mama gekomen en ik heb hier ook nog een logé gedurende de schoolweken van 17 die ik ook zijn instructies geef voor "in geval van"..... Ouders zijn dikwijls meer begrijpend dan jullie denken want we zijn tenslotte ook allemaal jong geweest ook al geloven jullie het soms niet. 
Knuffel en veel succes

----------

